# Gasp... I can't believe I did this!



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok I did it. I broke down and did it. My credit card is crying but all of you love yours so I did it.

https://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=926

it was a toss up between the Oberon and the M-edge red. My coworker told me to go for the Oberon even if it was more because I won't change my covers and it's really really pretty! I chose the one with all the corners and not Velcro.

Theresam


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, you are going to love it!  Let us know when it arrives!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's really pretty. I have the same one and just adore mine. It's a beautiful, rich, deep purple. The pictures on the website don't do it justice. I also love that this one has the design on both the front and the back. I think the only way I'd get another cover is if Oberon came out with some of the others I want that are only available as journals.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

You deserve it and so does your Kindle!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I ordered the same one a couple of days ago.  I feel the same way.  I don't want multiple covers, just one.  I want a cover that will last and be beautiful.  The Oberon just made sense from what I have read here.  I can hardly wait...hurry, hurry, hurry!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for the support!  My kindle does deserve a cover that will keep it from sliding out and onto my head when I read! Lets see how much more I can justify my purchase:
1) I plan on having it for years so divide 75 by lets say 10 years!
2) It would cost more than that to replace my kindle if broken from slipping out of it's cover
3) I'm helping the economy??

Molly that was one of hte main reasons I went over to Oberon instead of M-edge, I want one that's beautiful and lasts!

So I'll just tell my mother when she asks how much, that its only $8 a year for a 10 years   

thanks luvmy4brats, I couldn't tell if the design went on both sides. I'm glad it will look better in person!

theresam


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I ordered the same one Jan 2 and can't wait to see it.  The picture is so pretty.  I am still on the waiting list for the Kindle.  I guess I'll just have to admire the cover by itself for a few weeks.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

4) It is made in America
5) You are supporting those who are keeping more traditional art techniques alive and well (Ok so it is a bit of a stretch)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

You will be very happy.  Pictures don't do the covers justice...I just got my Tree of Life today.  I love it.  So detailed.  Mine has corners too.  Very nice, and sturdy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

A bit of a glare, but a better picture of the color...


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats on your kindle purchase Sheltimom, hopefully it won’t take to long to arrive!  

ProfCrash, excellent additions to my justifications for purchasing the cover, oh and I did that wait 24 hours and think about it. I've thought about it since Dec 1st!!

Luvmy4brats, nice picture, looks like they used a very nice purple. I like the deep and light purple mixture.

Neversleeps, I was wondering what that one would look like in person. It's a little to busy for me, I think, but then again I would have to see it in person.  Wonder how many covers a person really needs lol.

theresam


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

May I ask what the pink trim is?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Jaderose said:


> May I ask what the pink trim is?


She customized it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Jaderose said:


> May I ask what the pink trim is?


The pink trim is a storage bag she has it sitting on. By Belkin I believe.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jaderose said:


> May I ask what the pink trim is?












It's a Belkin bag I picked up at Target. It's made for the mini-laptops, but is the perfect size for the Kindle.



bkworm8it said:


> Luvmy4brats, nice picture, looks like they used a very nice purple. I like the deep and light purple mixture.
> 
> theresam


My picture makes it look just a bit lighter. The butterfly itself is nearly black


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Neversleeps, I was wondering what that one would look like in person. It's a little to busy for me, I think, but then again I would have to see it in person. Wonder how many covers a person really needs lol.
> 
> theresam


It is very beautiful....Love it  Here is a picture I took of it


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

yipppeee!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I too have the Butterfly.  I noticed on a different thread last night, on the new poll for Oberon covers, that the Butterfly was ahead in the poll by a couple of votes at that point.  
I love the Iris they have in other styles.  I can't justify another purple cover though for any reason.  Darn.
debbie


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> It is very beautiful....Love it  Here is a picture I took of it


Wow, seeing it flat like that; it's stunnig. Thanks for the picture Neversleeps

Theresam


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Ok I did it. I broke down and did it. My credit card is crying but all of you love yours so I did it.
> 
> https://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=926
> 
> ...


The dark side claims another. Say hello to your new daddy.










I'm just teasing. I hope you enjoy your new cover.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> The dark side claims another. Say hello to your new daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey daddy, long time no see!  

which reminds me, it's been a while since I've watched star wars!

theresam


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I think it was running almost endlessly on TNT last week.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I think it was running almost endlessly on TNT last week.


Of course it was. I had to work that weekend.  

Actually one of these days I really need to purchase the set.

theresa


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Hey daddy, long time no see!
> 
> which reminds me, it's been a while since I've watched star wars!
> 
> theresam


I wish I could say that. It's on in one form or another on at least one of our TVs each day. My son is obsessed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

See!! See!! I told you!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> See!! See!! I told you!!!


LOL!  He's been obsessed with it for a couple of years actually. He has about 10 lightsabers. A couple of years ago we went to Disney World during Star Wars Weekend. We kept the Star Wars part a secret..hard to do when there are billboards everywhere and people talking about it all the time, but we managed. Anyway, his face when he walked around the corner and saw Darth Vader...Oh man, it was truly priceless. He was terrified of Darth Maul though.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Wow, seeing it flat like that; it's stunnig. Thanks for the picture Neversleeps
> 
> Theresam


You're welcome....Pictures do not do it justice....LOVE IT


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's a Belkin bag I picked up at Target. It's made for the mini-laptops, but is the perfect size for the Kindle.
> 
> My picture makes it look just a bit lighter. The butterfly itself is nearly black


I have the same Belkin bag and feel it adds another layer of protection for the K. Also got mine at Target for $10. Great buy!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm trying to talk my mom into making me Kindle covers too.  Maybe she'll give it a shot.  I love my Oberon cover....I would like a fabric cover too...she has plenty of cute fabric


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I have the same Belkin bag and feel it adds another layer of protection for the K. Also got mine at Target for $10. Great buy!


This is exactly what I've been looking for to cover my Oberon as well. Thanks!! I'll be checking out Target tomorrow.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

My Cover arrived!!!!   I swear I just placed the order. Didn't even get a notice that it was being shipped. Just showed up!!!

It's beautiful!!  The only bummer is that my one cat that had a leather addiction is no longer with me (she passed on 4yrs ago) she would have drooled all over it!! (Literally!)   

theresam


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> My Cover arrived!!!!  I swear I just placed the order. Didn't even get a notice that it was being shipped. Just showed up!!!
> 
> It's beautiful!! The only bummer is that my one cat that had a leather addiction is no longer with me (she passed on 4yrs ago) she would have drooled all over it!! (Literally!)
> 
> theresam


Which one did you get?

I hope you post some pics when you get a minute. And sorry to hear about your cat. How sweet that you remember her at a time like this.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Which one did you get?
> 
> I hope you post some pics when you get a minute. And sorry to hear about your cat. How sweet that you remember her at a time like this.





KindleMom said:


> Which one did you get?
> 
> I hope you post some pics when you get a minute. And sorry to hear about your cat. How sweet that you remember her at a time like this.


I purchased the butterfly one. It's not as thick as I thought it would which is great and will still fit nicely in my purse! I'd post a picture but only have a phone camera working at the moment. Its the same as the purple on a few posts above.

Ya I really miss that cat. She was my favorite and first as an adult living on my own, the most unusall personality I have seen in a cat and I've a many cats. It's much easier now to remember her fondly instead of being upset that she passed away.


----------

